
Non-Apology Apology - svnpenn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-apology_apology
======
kylecazar
We could reduce their occurrence by demanding less apologies of people

~~~
conception
Or if people took more responsibility for their actions.

~~~
kylecazar
I'm not suggesting people shouldn't take responsibility for their actions.

I'm suggesting that no adult should apologize for anything unless it's
sincere.

